# 125g tank pics



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

This is the first time i've took pics of my 125 gal sine i sold my piranha's.

I added some large rock, and moved some things around.

View attachment 61895


View attachment 61896


View attachment 61897


View attachment 61900


View attachment 61898


Enjoy!

mauls


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY WICKED CENTER PIECE OF WOOD...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> VERY WICKED CENTER PIECE OF WOOD...
> [snapback]1031130[/snapback]​


Thanks man, its been in there for over a year and its still not water logged









So i have a rock on one of the legs of it to anchor it down.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

that looks damn good man, are u doin cichlids in there?

J-Rod


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

looks OK, but i dont think u see many sunken clay pots in nature


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> that looks damn good man, are u doin cichlids in there?
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1031733[/snapback]​


theres a few in there, 1 adult african soco, and a few baby orange african's. There are 2 baby jack dempsy's, and 1 baby oscar, 2 baby fronts. baby peacock bass, baby clown knife, and a baby rtc.

Its not crowded at all since they are all baby's, but i will run into problems in 6+ months i believe.

I mainly want to do a tank buster, but im still saving for a bigger tank, so they will be fine in this 125 gallon for atleast a year, IMO. then i plan to move the peacock, clown and rtc to the BIGGer tank, and keep the cichlids in the 125.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> looks OK, but i dont think u see many sunken clay pots in nature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i know, but the fish like em!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mauls said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > that looks damn good man, are u doin cichlids in there?
> ...


i predict ur gunna need a HUGE tank for one of those


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


Ohh yes, i already have $600 saved up, i plan on getting a 300gal or bigger







but this wont be for another year, when i move into my new house, i'd like to put it in the wall, thats why im not sure on what size i want yet.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice







The new rocks are looking good, but that centerpiece of wood is just flawless


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

I thought the title said "I just added _Live_ Rock.

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I thought the title said "I just added _Live_ Rock.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1034221[/snapback]​


Haha ya sorry man, this is my fresh water tank! Not my salt water, i'll put new pics of those up in another month or so!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

im sorry for asking a dumb question but what exactly is a tank buster?

tank looks awsome man i cant wait till i get my own place and can afford something big like that!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet set up, i think 125 is the best tank for a mix of africans


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> im sorry for asking a dumb question but what exactly is a tank buster?
> 
> tank looks awsome man i cant wait till i get my own place and can afford something big like that!!
> [snapback]1034871[/snapback]​


 its cool, a tank buster is just a nick name for fish that get HUGE!! for example a red tail cat


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i see so the meaning of tank buster refers to the fish getting so big in the tank it busts the tank then aay? hehe thats great i love you guys at pfury u make my day


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

cant wait til u get that new tank show some pics of ur rtc i love those


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> cant wait til u get that new tank show some pics of ur rtc i love those
> [snapback]1035467[/snapback]​


haha ya i will for sure!

My red tail cat is awsome man, i had feed him all the time he's about 2" long.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice setup


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the tank looks great mauls


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looking good man, love that driftwood also :nod:


----------

